# Titan Titanium Mtb Fork



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.titanproduct.com

Anyone used this fork ? I've looked around a bit and their frames appear to be pretty decent. I am hoping their titanium mtb fork is worth a darn.

It's 575 grams. The price is right. My concern is strength. Apparently there is no rider weight limit but the company hasn't done extensive testing either. I admit it's a bit of a gamble but it might be a great deal if it is durable. I ride xc trails and am (mostly) a (heavy) finesse rider.

For others who've used carbon/chromo/ti forks, which material damps the most vibration ? Which material feels safest ? No, I don't want a rigid aluminum fork.

I will probably end up going with a chromoly fork, but I can't seem to find one that's not 1000 grams or more..


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you get specs on length, offset and specific costs? Will they sell to individuals or wholesale only? I've been looking at Black Sheep ti fork, but pretty they're spendy although I'm sure they're worth it.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

The a-c length is 402.6. The cost for a single fork is $210.53 + shipping. They will sell to individuals. I am not sure what the offset is. Black Sheep would be the way to go, but I'm trying to do this on a budget.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

What about those Token carbon forks that are so popular?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

For some reason I just don't trust carbon. It's probably perfectly strong and durable from the right manufacturers I'm just skeptical. I don't know that a 575 gram ti fork will be any more reliable to be perfectly honest, but my instinct tells me I could trust it more than (and for a longer period of time) than a carbon fork.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

phoenixbikes said:


> The a-c length is 402.6. The cost for a single fork is $210.53 + shipping. They will sell to individuals. I am not sure what the offset is. Black Sheep would be the way to go, but I'm trying to do this on a budget.


hmmm, that a-c length is a bit short for my 29er frame that's suspension corrected. Needs to be at least 460ish for me to be interested. Yeah, Black Sheep is more than double that price...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

An oxygen contaminated Ti weld is just as weak as a void or crack in carbon. You also have to consider the quality and thickness of the tubing. I'd be more suspicious of a rare Ti fork made from Russian tubing and welded in Asia than a popular Asian carbon fork. We've seen that they've mastered carbon construction but isn't American Ti still considered superior to Russian tubing and Taiwanese/Chinese welding?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

draft attached


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

pic too


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang, I might just have to look into one of these. I have my white brothers rock solid fork and love it, but the steerer tube Is too short for my new frame  

This would look great with my ti frame......

I think that axel to crown measurement is for the 26" version, as most 29er forks are around 460-465mm a-c


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Any updates? Is there an email address that I could contact them at? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> An oxygen contaminated Ti weld is just as weak as a void or crack in carbon. You also have to consider the quality and thickness of the tubing. I'd be more suspicious of a rare Ti fork made from Russian tubing and welded in Asia than a popular Asian carbon fork. We've seen that they've mastered carbon construction but isn't American Ti still considered superior to Russian tubing and Taiwanese/Chinese welding?


Good answer!


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Any updates? Is there an email address that I could contact them at? Thanks


Sorry, missed this. Here ya go.

[email protected]

'Eric' didn't seem to understand the meaning of offset. If you get in contact see if you can get an answer on that.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, i got in contact with him. So, i guess they do make a 29er fork with a longer axel to crown, but instead of trying to repeat what was said, i'll just copy the emails..

::


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Have to read it from the bottom up though, lol

--------

Hi Chris,

Honestly speaking, we only produced 485mm and 510mm 29" forks. But we have no problem to produce forks at 460-465mm axel to crown after modification of drawing. We have fork 46mm offset. Please see picture attached. 46mm offset fork is more expensive. It's USD250/pc.

All our forks are mainly exported to Europe. We haven't heard any problem from customer.

The bead blasted finish is available.

We need moq 10 pcs to set up production for forks.

Best Regards

Eric 
2011/2/18 Chris Harrison <[email protected]>
Do you have any with around 460-465mm axel to crown? As well as around a 46mm offset?

As well as is there any way to have a bead blasted finish?

Also, have you had any failures? Have you tested them? Are they super flexy?

Thanks!

With the custom order, you would still need an order of 10, correct?

-Chris

On Feb 17, 2011, at 6:33 PM, Shouqiang Zhang <[email protected]> wrote:

The length from axle to crown is 485mm. The offset is 38mm. We also can build fork according custom specification.

Eric

2011/2/18 Chris Harrison <[email protected]>
sure thing: http://forums.mtbr.com//showthread.php?t=686346

What is the axel to crown length on the 29er fork? as well as the offset?

Thanks!

Chris

On Feb 17, 2011, at 6:17 PM, Shouqiang Zhang wrote:

Could you please inform where you got our company information? We sell single piece of titanium 26" fork which is our regular products. We have them in stock. But 29" fork is only produced after customer order. That's why we require moq. The price of fork is USD230/pc.

Thanks and Best Regards
Eric
2011/2/18 Chris Harrison <[email protected]>
whattt? I had heard that you did.

What is the price on the fork anyway?

On Feb 17, 2011, at 5:50 PM, Shouqiang Zhang wrote:

Dear Chris,

Sorry, we donn't provide single piece titanium fork and screw. Our mini quantity for fork is 10pcs and screw 50pcs.

Thanks for your understanding.

Best Regards

Eric

2011/2/18 Chris Harrison <[email protected]>
Hi!

Very interested in a ti 29er fork.

Is there options of axel to crown length?

What is the offset?

What is the steerer tube length?

Do you have a picture of one on an actual scale?

What is the price shipped to 54481, USA?

Also, do you sell ti bolts? What would be the cost of a M6x55mm ti bolt with a standard, non tapered head, as well as a M6x30mm bolt, standard head as well? Shipped to the us?

Thanks!

Chris

-- 
www.titanproduct.com
Xi'an titanproduct Co., Ltd
Add: 1403, Unit 2, 3th Building of Saigao International, Weiyang Road, Xi'an 710016, China
Tel:+86 29 86101587
Skype: titanproducts2010
E-mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

***Your reliable partner in China***

-- 
www.titanproduct.com
Xi'an titanproduct Co., Ltd
Add: 1403, Unit 2, 3th Building of Saigao International, Weiyang Road, Xi'an 710016, China
Tel:+86 29 86101587
Skype: titanproducts2010
E-mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

***Your reliable partner in China***

-- 
www.titanproduct.com
Xi'an titanproduct Co., Ltd
Add: 1403, Unit 2, 3th Building of Saigao International, Weiyang Road, Xi'an 710016, China
Tel:+86 29 86101587
Skype: titanproducts2010
E-mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

***Your reliable partner in China***

-- 
www.titanproduct.com
Xi'an titanproduct Co., Ltd
Add: 1403, Unit 2, 3th Building of Saigao International, Weiyang Road, Xi'an 710016, China
Tel:+86 29 86101587
Skype: titanproducts2010
E-mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

***Your reliable partner in China***


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> An oxygen contaminated Ti weld is just as weak as a void or crack in carbon. You also have to consider the quality and thickness of the tubing. I'd be more suspicious of a rare Ti fork made from Russian tubing and welded in Asia than a popular Asian carbon fork. We've seen that they've mastered carbon construction but isn't American Ti still considered superior to Russian tubing and Taiwanese/Chinese welding?


Taiwanese welding I have seen was much nicer then mainland Chinese. I do not think there is something terribly wrong with Russian tubing, but I have only seen it in simple plain gauge, not shaped or butted. I have heard that Japanese ti tubing is well regarded, is that so?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


>


I am confused by the orientation of the dropouts in relation to the offset of the crown. Where is the front?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

The front is facing up. I'm pretty sure the dropouts are that way to prevent the wheel from coming out as easily in case of a skewer loosening up..?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> The front is facing up. I'm pretty sure the dropouts are that way to prevent the wheel from coming out as easily in case of a skewer loosening up..?


On all forks I have ever seen they are slanted forward for that purpose - so as not to come out when breaking. This ones seem to be facing backwards? Or am I missing something? Magura, for example, goes to some details to explain that about their dropouts facing forward at 45 deg, though there the disk brake torque is the main consideration.



Magura said:


> SDO - Safety Dropouts
> 45° opening of the dropouts for perfect hub engagement (less quick release load as the brake torque onto the hub is transferred directly into the dropout).
> Standard with all forks except Wotan and Thor.


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

I do have a token/trigon carbon fork but I recently got a titanium frame so I think ti one may be better option... Does anyone have the ACTUAL weight of this fork with steerer cut to ~18cm?


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Axe said:


> I am confused by the orientation of the dropouts in relation to the offset of the crown. Where is the front?


old thread bump!
I think the front is facing down in this picture . I think so beacuse of the crown and dropouts would lead me to that assumption.

now i can see the disc brake tabs hinding underneath. seems like the drop outs are facing the wrong way


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

My understanding is that ti fork legs are kind of flexxy(not in a good way). If you use thick enough tubing it defeats the weight savings. Forks are the one place that well engineered carbon makes sense, IMHO.


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> What about those Token carbon forks that are so popular?


I have looked for the Token forks online, but couldn't find anything. Where can I find one and how much do they cost?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

ebay?


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> ebay?


Is that pretty much the same thing as the Token fork?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Front is Facing up*



Axe said:


> I am confused by the orientation of the dropouts in relation to the offset of the crown. Where is the front?


Dropouts are ~vertical when installed. Every fork I've owned in the last 25 years has had dropouts like this.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Check out Triton's stuff!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583688&highlight=triton


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Dropouts are ~vertical when installed. Every fork I've owned in the last 25 years has had dropouts like this.


I did not look to me that they would be vertical when installed in that orientation, that is why I asked.


----------



## TKD76 (Dec 19, 2009)

phoenixbikes said:


> For some reason I just don't trust carbon. It's probably perfectly strong and durable from the right manufacturers I'm just skeptical. I don't know that a 575 gram ti fork will be any more reliable to be perfectly honest, but my instinct tells me I could trust it more than (and for a longer period of time) than a carbon fork.


I cracked my steerer shaft on the Token carbon mtb fork a few weeks ago after 4 years of use. I will never buy a fork with a carbon steerer again. I'm using my Cannondale pepperoni alloy fork again until I save up enough to buy a custom Skydecomp ti fork
TKD76


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Did it crack where the headset race sits? Can you show us a picture?


----------



## TKD76 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Crack in the Token carbon mtb fork*

Sorry I didn't answer right away. I tried taking photos but I don't think you will see much since it is done with my mobile phone. The crack is in the upper part in the front of the pivot stem about 1 cm. Being around 98 kg I should have left about 2 cm of the pivot outside the top race to avoid this maybe, but each time I rode my bike for about 45km there was a little play coming in (front and back) in the fork when holding the front brake on. The handlebar stem was tightened at 10 newton meters.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

You should not use Thomson style stem on a carbon steerer, maybe thats why it was cracked?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

erkan said:


> You should not use Thomson style stem on a carbon steerer, maybe thats why it was cracked?


IIRC, Thomson explicitly advertizes it as compatible with carbon steerers, at least the X4. I think there was the same language ("safe for use on carbon and alloy steerers") for the regular elite with an internal clamp.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldn´t gor for a ti fork weighing in 500 grams...Potentially too weak for my taste. 

I´m currently using two titanium forks from Amaro and they came in 800 grams: nice and comfy ride.


----------



## TKD76 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Token carbon MTB fork*



erkan said:


> You should not use Thomson style stem on a carbon steerer, maybe thats why it was cracked?


My stem is the Syntace VRO which I added the picture below.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

erkan said:


> You should not use Thomson style stem on a carbon steerer, maybe thats why it was cracked?


There is nothing wrong with using that type of stem on a carbon steeer. In fact, it should be the best stem to use.


----------

